# Sandcastle Field Services



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Has anyone heard of this company? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Has anyone heard of this company? Any input would be appreciated.


I cant say anything good or bad about them, I can say that the only Sand Castles I want to work with our on a beach some where.

Due Diligence

Sand Castle Field Services is based out of Brookfield WI

In the State of Wisconsin there is no registered company under the name Sand Castle Field Services.

In the State of Wisconsin there is a company called Sand Castle Investments LLC. Sand Castle Investments LLC is believed to share the same office as Sand Castle Field Services.

In the State of Wisconsin Sand Castle Field Services LLC, hold no dwelling contracting credentials under the name Sand Castle Investments LLC.

There is a company out of Antioch IL which holds a valid Wisconsin Dwelling Contractor License, but unknown if related. This company out of Illinois holds the name SANDCASTLE BUILDERS INC, in which it is hard to say they are related. It would take further research to determine.

The problem with companies that do not hold dwelling contractor certification under the State you are working in is that most times they do not understand the laws under which they operate, and many times they are not following the requirements required of the law to perform tasks.

I can tell you that in the State of Wisconsin a party that does not hold Valid Dwelling Contractor Certifications cannot legally contract / subcontract work to those whom do hold valid licenses. This does not stop those companies from subcontracting, but bottom line, within the laws they are ineligible to do so.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Has anyone heard of this company? Any input would be appreciated.


If you are too lazy to use the search function, I'm too lazy to answer your question. They have been discussed a few times, so look for the threads....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> If you are too lazy to use the search function, I'm too lazy to answer your question. They have been discussed a few times, so look for the threads....



Yawn! The answer is always the same.


----------



## MrOilyNails (Mar 10, 2015)

Stay far, far away.
35% off the top, then they "decline" about 1/2 of what's left.
We fired them as a customer about 2 months ago.
Beware.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Yea Brads const. I must be a lazy sap to want to hear about what others have to say about the co. I do my homework on ANY company that I consider working with on top of hours spent on here reading posts. Problem is, many of the posts may be out dated. A company may have been pretty decent to work with say 3 years ago but What if now they lost a couple big clients and are hurting to pay contractors by 90 days and doing shady **** to get by.

Thanks for your input either way...


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Yea Brads const. I must be a lazy sap to want to hear about what others have to say about the co. I do my homework on ANY company that I consider working with on top of hours spent on here reading posts. Problem is, many of the posts may be out dated. A company may have been pretty decent to work with say 3 years ago but What if now they lost a couple big clients and are hurting to pay contractors by 90 days and doing shady **** to get by.
> 
> Thanks for your input either way...


Brad is right. The only reason I posted any due diligence related is because of my concerns within the State of Wisconsin, and anything I am able to do, no matter how unimportant, if it makes any impact, in any way, then I personally feel satisfied.

My Reasoning
1. I am tired of unlicensed contractors in Wisconsin.

2. I have been caused a lot of problems from unlicensed contractors in Wisconsin.

3. Unlicensed contractors in Wisconsin, especially in the property preservation field, are in my observance very predatorial in nature.

4. If I can say 1 thing, that will help a another Cheesehead reconsider working for unlicensed contractors,

5. If I can say 1 thing, that will reduce the amount of work that these unlicensed contractors are subcontracting,

6. If I can say 1 thing, that will steer those considering property preservation to at least working for a licensed contractor,

7. Then I have a sense of personal satisfaction, that whether I truly am or not, that I am being the change I wish to see in Wisconsin.

But the short answer as Brad stated is correct, I probably just have to much free time.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

I forgot to mention, I was able to find a whopping ONE other thread about Sandcastle on here..


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MidWestSwindler said:


> I forgot to mention, I was able to find a whopping ONE other thread about Sandcastle on here..


So, out of curiosity, why didn't you ask the posters on that thread if they had any updates on the company? Seems like those posters would be the ones with the information most pertinent to your search.
Not trying to attack you or anything, I am just curious why some members choose to ignore an existing thread reporting on a particular company in favor starting a new one on the exact same subject.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> So, out of curiosity, why didn't you ask the posters on that thread if they had any updates on the company? Seems like those posters would be the ones with the information most pertinent to your search.
> Not trying to attack you or anything, I am just curious why some members choose to ignore an existing thread reporting on a particular company in favor starting a new one on the exact same subject.


Most of the people that responded to that thread are responding to my thread. Don't see what the big deal is starting a new thread..


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Most of the people that responded to that thread are responding to my thread. Don't see what the big deal is starting a new thread..


What is it you hope to learn about this company?


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Most of the people that responded to that thread are responding to my thread. Don't see what the big deal is starting a new thread..


I don't think the issue is with starting a new thread, but that since there is already a thread about this company, it would make more sense to keep all information and opinions about said company in one place, so that future inquiries can all be answered in one place, instead of having to jump back an forth to find answers.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

NickT said:


> I don't think the issue is with starting a new thread, but that since there is already a thread about this company, it would make more sense to keep all information and opinions about said company in one place, so that future inquiries can all be answered in one place, instead of having to jump back an forth to find answers.



One day walking down the street I saw a golden turd,

I thought to myself should I pick up this golden turd?

I decided not to pick up the golden turd, as regardless of the color it was still a turd.

The next day walking down the street I saw another man looking at this golden turd.

This man stopped me and said hey look at this golden turd, 

I had two choices at this point, respond to the man about the golden turd or continue walking,

I decided to explain to this man that regardless of the color it was still a turd. 

This man decided to not pick up the golden turd and went on his way.

The next day walking down the same street I saw yet another man staring at this golden turd.

This man stopped me and said what do you think of this golden turd?

I said to this man I believe it is a turd.

This man picked up this golden turd and he seemed excited about the golden turd.

The next day I saw this man again, one day after he picked up the golden turd, 

He complained that he got SH*T all over him after he picked up this golden turd.

I told this man, yeah, what do you expect regardless of the color it is still a turd.


----------

